# Discuss：Should height of permanently installed suspended access equipment be included in the total hight of supertall？



## dfllyf (May 24, 2014)

There is an interesting debate in China's skyscraper forum — Should height of permanently installed suspended access equipment be included in the total hight of supertall？

The debate starts from a profile chart of a tall building published by the local government in Guangzhou, which is the third biggest city in China

Profile Chart









Partial enlarged detail of the top









As can be seem from the chart ， number of 199.850 is marked on the top of the elevator shaft，and there are two permanently installed suspended access equipment on the edge of the top with higeher altitude height than elevator shaft.

Some people insist that the hight of this building is beyond 200 meters “as a matter of fact”，because these two equipments are fixed on the buiding roof, and they are permanent parts of this tall building just like lightning rod or glass walls.

But others argue that the height of these two equipments should not be included in the total height for the reason that "never do that before" and "no one care about the height of permanently installed suspended access equipment".

So, What U guys think about this argument?


*Permanently installed suspended access equipment — used to suspend sth or sb to wash the glass wall of the building or to replace the broken glass wall.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

No. Not part of the original design. It's an add on.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

no. it's functional, not architectural. Much like an antenna or other communications equipment.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

it's not really permanent, it could technically switched out to a newer version for example changing the height of the building then. so i wouldn't count it.


----------



## eshall (Oct 1, 2014)

I am new to the side by side world too. I would like a to find a diesel one as well. The problem that I am finding is that nobody makes one that will keep up with the gas ones. I have been looking at the Intimidator web site, and I think one of these and a turbo retrofitted on would make a snappy*


----------

